# [EVDL] Fusing for 72 volt DC 15 amps



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I routinely find higher rated DC fuses on E-Bay for really good prices. I
haven't had any problems finding the ratings I need for specific EV uses
like pack, DC/DC converter, etc.
What I have had problems with at times was matching the fuse holder that I
had...
So for my current EV, I used all "lug" type fuse connections, so they bolt
in to custom holders made of Bakelite or similar material.
Michael B



> Peter Eckhoff <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi Lee,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I really like Mouser. They have a great web site, ship quickly (usually
next day) and only charge actual shipping. Some of their shipping options
are kind of expensive, but they also ship USPS Priority Mail which is pretty
reasonable. After your first order, you will probably receive their
catalog. It's about 3" thick and well over 2000 pages. If you like
electronic components, it's like Christmas!

I don't think they are the cheapest place, but they do sell quality stuff.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Peter Eckhoff
> Sent: Sunday, April 08, 2012 8:20 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Fusing for 72 volt DC 15 amps
> 
> Hi Lee,
> 
> I'll check out Digikey and Mouser. Thanks!!
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

